
Android Now the Most Popular Mobile Browser - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/03/05/android-overtakes-opera-to-become-the-most-popular-mobile-web-browser/
======
carlob
if you split the iPhone and the iPod touch browser into two things, that is…

~~~
rbarooah
And don't include the iPad at all.

